# Species in King Mack Attack



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I remember talk of other species than king mackerel in the tournament. The pamplet didn't mention any, so I was wondering is this just king mackerel only. Didn't know if a decision had been made.

Thanks,

Capt. Lee Michael


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Just the mack, man. Just the mack.

Other species, AJ and cobia, were eliminated this year to help up the top prize for the king.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Lee - are you guys coming over for the Mack Attack?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to do everything possible to do a Largest Wahoo Bonus.This would be announced the week of the tournament or at the meeting.Keep an eye on the website (www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com) for updates or here on the PFF. It will depend on how much left over sponsor money there is. As it stands now, we have a really good shot at it. No promises. Remember this is a fundraiser as well but I assure you all entry fee money is going into the payout. Sponsor money is covering costs for what you will see aside from the payout.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah the BlueWater Cowboy will be there. Going to fish our way over on Friday. I think where going to keep the boat at the Oyster Bar and where staying at the Purple Parrot Condos or Villas whatever they are. See yall over there. I haven't fished since nationals so will have to spend most of Friday getting the rust off.

Capt. Lee Michael


----------

